# Wow, Pure Garbage...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Livingston sat out the last four of the Clippers' five summer league games because of a thumb injury, suffered when he closed a car door on it before making the trip to Las Vegas. The Clippers ended play Friday…. Chris Kaman was the league's No. 2 scorer and rebounder, averaging 20.2 points and 8.6 rebounds and making 54.2% of his shots….*Lionel Chalmers, the Clippers' second-round pick in 2004, made only 19% of his shots, 15.8% from three-point range. *Daniel Ewing, the second-round pick in 2005, made 37.1%, two of five from three-point range.

When is it going to sink in that this guy just sucks?

He didn't do jack last summer league, during the season, and now this summer league, what conclusion can you come to?

Mine is that he is STEALING money being paid as a basketball player, when he should be forced to use his degree to get a 9 to 5


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

On the court, it seems as if he has no confidence, or if he was distracted somehow. He has athleticism and talent but instead of progressing, he is regressing. Its a shame, hes a great guy in person. I took in the game with his wife and cousin the last day, his cousin is crazy. Whole game yelling at the refs and the clippers coach. Clippers coach got mad and even started cussing to him. Hopefully the clippers can find a way to put chalmers in the NBDL without picking up his second year contract, and getting him instead to agree to an NBDL contract and save a few hundred thousand. If they renounce rights to him its highly doubtful they lose him to another team.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I watched alot of the Detroit summer league game. And while obviously his shot wasnt falling, he seemed to get anywhere on the court he wanted. He drew a number of fouls around the basket. Its just a shame he cant find his rythm shooting.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's face it, he's too intelligent and has too little confidence to be in the NBA. He just has to go out there and play and not care about making or missing the shot, he's got to blot out everything and focus on nothing but the game.

Unless that happens, Chalmers will always be garbage... he just needs confidence. :boohoo:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

he needs a lot more than confidence....

he needs to find a new career.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He keeps finding new ways to "top" himself.

He's the worst non-big man in the NBA without question. Maybe the entire league as a whole.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Poor Chalmers, it seems like he just can't find his game.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Chalmers did play very good defense in last years SPL.

He's also got the quickness to penetrate and make things happen, he just doesnt hav the mindset as a playmaker or the confidence in his J. 

Id place him in the NBDL. His defense and quickness are good, but he's a liability on offense. Hopefullly the confidence will come wiht success in the NBDL.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ewing is reportedly doing better at PG than he is. Maybe I was wrong about Ewing, but Chalmers does suck.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

At least Kaman played well..


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

thekid said:


> At least Kaman played well..


i don't think anyone is surprised at all that kaman is playing well, he's too good to be in the summer league really.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Kaman just needs more confidence.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

thekid said:


> At least Kaman played well..


Kaman played very well. He was the second leading scorer, only getting beat out by about .6 on the average.

Back to topic, Chalmers needs to find himself. He needs to do something fast because if he can't do ok or even good against poorer competition in the Summer League how does he expect to find any playing time in the NBA.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Chalmers is done as a Clipper.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

im not sure if the clippers would give up so fast on such a high second round pick. But at the same time, i dont want them to exercise their team option on him at the high 2nd round pick contract level. Like i said before id like them to somehow release him, then somehow sign him to a rock bottom contract to put him in the nbdl.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm all for developing guys who you could see possibly fitting into your future, if this were Monta Ellis or Louis Williams, I'd say ya keep him around, throw him in the NBDL for a year, but you need to cut your losses short on Chalmers, he has not shown anything, and to think throwing him into the NBDL he's finally going to blossom into a decent 3rd string PG is rather pointless.

Mire Chatman had a pretty damn good year overseas this year, I would have rather given him a serious look than wasted the minutes watching Chalmers try to get his shooting % above 20.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

When I read the title of this thread I thought you meant the stuff the Clippers have are pure garbage. I find that Los Angeles Losers Avatar offensive.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The stuff the Clippers have are pure garbage? Were better at every position on the team other than Kobe's position, yet we have pure garbage?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

exactly


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ewing Is An Upgrade Over Chalmers. He Is A Smart Defensive Minded Player. How Can U Go Wrong With A Dukie. At Least We Know He Will Hustle And Continue To Work On His Perimeter Game.


----------

